# Cesar Millan



## BenandGen (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello, just seeing if anyone has read any Cesar Millan books and if you found the methods that he uses helpful for yourselves? 

Thanks 

Gen and Ben


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I haven't read any of his books....but we have used a few of his methods with Lady...and they worked well....I can see alot of his re-hab methods working with alot of dogs. I follow him on Facebook, and I think what he does for dogs on a whole is amazing


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it's hard to emulate his methods and results. Many people hate his methods.
I like to watch him work but also I think much of what he does is based on his own strong natural instinct with dogs. He can read a situation and adjust his actions as needed. He is naturally calm and authoritive around dogs. Where his ways can fail is in the fact that many many of us are not blessed with such a natural ability to read doggy body language etc, we has humans tend to humanise our dogs and so trying his methods without fully understanding our dogs or any situation they may be in, his methods can in fact be dangerous. As mistimed or misused correction can result in a bad reaction from your dog.
So I would recommend the read but would be reluctant to put his methods in to practice.
Although a lot of the calm And assertive message has a very positive message we can all use with our dogs. Pick and choose what you take from his books and training.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't particularly emulate any of his training methods, but I do find that employing the calm energy he talks about is very useful. Someone on another forum mentioned 'Pure Dog Listeners' which is an English organisation, and I downloaded their book 'Why does my dog do that?' and found it very interesting. Maybe their website is worth a look - and the book is an easy read and amusingly written.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I like watching Cesar Milan but I have a dog trainer friend who thinks he is the "devil incarnate". I went to see him when he came to Glasgow and I enjoyed his show but I agree that he understands dog body language in a way that most people don't. 

Does anyone know why his wife divorced him? Just wondering - being nosey really....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do think he is brilliant, but you do have to remember that on his shows he is usually dealing with dogs that have major problems, so the methods used there are not what is usually advised for training your own dog. I think the books are interesting, but he says himself they are not training manuals. I would so love to have that natural ability with dogs, I spend far too much time trying to work out if Dudley's behaviour is because he thinks he is 'top dog' in our house and worry about it, the trainer I go to thinks Dudley has a very dominant personality - he has working collies so they are not really treated like family pets - but wow are they obedient! I would love Ceser to pop round and give me a few pointers!
Didn't realise they had divorced, in his books it sounded like they had a good marriage, but I guess the whole celebrity and travelling the world thing couldn't have helped - she may have got fed up if he kept pinning her down if she had a go at him!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to say when I watched it, I was surprised he ever was married, I thought he was gay.

Seems like a nice man, but over time his methods haven't sat very well with me, although he seems very effective and I don't think he hurts dogs, but if done incorrectly..

The pack work he does is very interesting and I think he truly loves dogs - his rise to fame is very interesting too.

Ian


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

(whispers...) I understood his wife found out that he was having a dalliance with a young woman...

Toffin


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I think he is very good at understanding dogs and is confident in handling them. He tells it like it is and this can be unpalletable for some who like to humanise their pets. I have tried to follow what he says but as with many dog trainers that is their job they do it 24/7 almost by instinct whereas I am a hobby dog owner and react when necessary.


----------

